# Suitable car for elderly users, soft suspension a must!



## oopsbuddy (14 May 2007)

An elderly couple I know recently got an almost new Ford Focus, but the seats and the suspension are incredibly firm/hard. It's a pity this wasn't noticed when test driving, but anyway, as one of them has a very poor back, any journeys at all are agony, and they are now looking for a replacement car. They do not want a large executive car (journeys are normally short). Any recommendations for a small/medium car with a good boot (or hatch) which will soak up road bumps well? Do Citroens still have that famous gas suspension on smaller cars? Many thanks


----------



## carchick (14 May 2007)

Toyota Yaris??


----------



## ang1170 (14 May 2007)

Normally, advice would be to keep well clear of French cars (for depreciation, if no other reasons).

They do generally have a better ride that other makers: I'd suggest a Renault.

Most important thing, though, is to try it beforehand (e.g. if Yaris does the job, I'd go for that)


----------



## oopsbuddy (14 May 2007)

I was aware of that view about French cars OK, and they wouldn't have been on my short-list, unless the suspension was EXTRA special! Is the Yaris known for smooth ride quality? Any others to look for? Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Gabriel (14 May 2007)

Citroen...

A C6 is supposed to have a great (uber soft) suspension.


----------



## Stephenkelly (14 May 2007)

Yeah its meant to be savage but it costs €75k


----------



## Gabriel (14 May 2007)

Stephenkelly said:


> Yeah its meant to be savage but it costs €75k



I genuinely had no idea!!!!! Who in their right mind spends €75k on a Citroen :-O


----------



## Superman (14 May 2007)

Some people recommend 2 door rather than 4 door cars for elderly people, as they have larger doors and are therefore easier to get into.  (Front seats only of course).


----------



## Frank (14 May 2007)

French cars are always comfy.

Renault clio megane or laguna.

All cheap second hand and not as bad as people go on about.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 May 2007)

Interesting question. Found this.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4158/is_20061212/ai_n16905744

Might be an idea to look at older cars which had a softer suspension. Guess you only really know if you test drive them.


----------



## yella (15 May 2007)

I have the C5 and the hydropneumatic suspension is excellent - like being on the TGV. The C5 is a big car and Citroen don't use that suspension on the smaller models.
I look at the depreciation as a positive because you get much better second hand value. Depreciation is not as bad as stated because Citroen heavily discount from their official price list.


----------



## oopsbuddy (15 May 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Interesting question. Found this.
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4158/is_20061212/ai_n16905744
> 
> Might be an idea to look at older cars which had a softer suspension. Guess you only really know if you test drive them.



Thanks for that article, it was interesting. The Kia Cerato is mentioned as a possibility?! Thanks all!


----------



## Geri Atrick (15 May 2007)

Commenting as an older driver myself - I have found the most impotant factor in comfort and ease of access is to have a car  with a high seating position. Most modern saloon cars seem to aspire to be sport cars (sometimes mentioned in their adverts) They are so low slung that when you park near a decent kerb  you have to do roll over to get out. 
I believe the Yaris does have a high seat set up and was recommended to me by an owner. I decided to look for something a little bigger as I  feel with the level of lunatic driving on Irish roads I should consider the safety and protection aspect.  I felt a bit vulnerable in the smaller cars.
I ended up looking at the golf plus and the seat altea and bought the latter  as a better deal.  I have certainly found it very comfortable and the large diameter wheels tend to even out the potholes. The only adverse points are poor visability and my wife wont drive it (to big)


----------



## inspector (15 May 2007)

hi, I cant recomend a small/medium car but something to bear in mind is the age and certainly mobility of your elderly friends.. my reason for mentioning this is my parents are also elderly but my mother needs a wheelchair and this was a big factor when my father bought a new car last year as not all cars will take a wheelchair.. it took a lot of shopping around...also the height of the boot re lifting the chair into the car, not good for a bad back either.. good luck


----------

